# Indoor Grow Table - My system



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

Before opening my greenhouse, i do some seedlings in my basement.

Starting seeds indoor... easy 

See my system: *My Indoor seedlings table*

Growing lamps:


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you need bigger chains on the lights.

I use 2- 4 ft light bars on each layer. This provides light cover for 3-72 seed trays. After sprouting keep the lights 1 inch above the plants for healthy sturdy growth. 300 seeds now planted. 100 tomatoes, 150 peppers plus bitter melons, and 2 varieties of melons.


----------



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

The lights need to be able to be closer to the seedlings. And you may need more sets to cover the seedlings.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Keeping the lights about an inch above the plants works for me. MY TOMATOES ARE SPROUTING!!!!

Can't let them see outside though. They might crawl back into the bedding LOL.


----------



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

My lamps height are adjustables Oldasrocks


----------

